

Efficient and Playful Tools to Teach Unix to New Students  - rbanffy
http://arxiv.org/abs/1103.1717

======
aeontech
Full PDF available here: <http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/hal-00574783/en/>

------
bigtea
Thanks.

